# Question About Ac Ports And Freon Type



## The Rover 1975 (Jul 29, 2015)

My current rooftop ac unit is a sealed system with no access ports to connect ac gauges to. I am considering replacing the ac unit. I am wondering if it is common for modern rv ac units to include gauge ports? Do rv ac units in the US tend to use the automotive Freon type R134a or do they tent to use the freon type commonly used for homes?

I did a few Google searches, and it seems that the presents or lack of access ports on an ac unit is not high-up on the list of features that are advertised to customers.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is a sealed system and very few have pre installed maintenance ports.


----------

